# strike



## MCGF

¿Alguien sabe a qué puede referirse la palabra "strike" en un contexto de un aparato de medida?

Sinceramente aún no sé para qué sirve el aparato: tiene un sistema métrico que sirve para medir la altura, el peso, la edad y el "strike". Luego en el dibujo pone "stride" que podría ser la "zancada", porque por lo visto también tiene un medidor de pasos.

Bueno, espero sugerencias porque la verdad es que ando un poco perdida.

Gracias
Emecé


----------



## Beceese

Hola Emecé

¿Qué aparato es? ¿Cómo se llama? A lo mejor con el nombre podemos encontrar algo


----------



## MCGF

Beceese said:
			
		

> Hola Emecé
> 
> ¿Qué aparato es? ¿Cómo se llama? A lo mejor con el nombre podemos encontrar algo



Es que apenas puedo darte información porque hasta el nombre da poca información, es *Y-2005

*A ver si puedes decirme algo más


----------



## Borderer

A ver si con esta definición podemos buscar el término español? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strike_and_dip


----------



## MCGF

Os añado un poquito de texto a ver si lo sacáis por aquí:

_Press SET button again to enter settings for height, age, sex and strike it turn.
The pictures display for setting of weight, height, age, strike, etc. refer to Fig.4_


----------



## fenixpollo

Por el contexto, estoy de acuerdo contigo que por lo que yo sepa, "strike" no tiene nada que ver con la edad, altura y sexo de una persona.  La primera frase no tiene sentido tampoco, en cuanto a "and strike it turn".  Podría ser "stride" mal deletreado, pero tendría que ser una caminadora o un aparato donde la medida de el paso de una persona fuera importante.

Siento no poder ayudarte más.    Saludos, MC.


----------



## Borderer

Este aparato es un step counter, o algo así, para medir el numero de pasos que se hace durante un día (10 mil por preferencia)??? 
http://dsp.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/p1011054reg.jpg


----------



## se16teddy

'Strike' in rowing is the number of strokes taken per minute (Collins dictionary meaning No 30) and especially in the phrase 'strike rate' this sense is transferred to other activities. Maybe 'strike' here is the number of steps or other recurring events per minute.


----------



## MCGF

Borderer said:
			
		

> Este aparato es un step counter, o algo así, para medir el numero de pasos que se hace durante un día (10 mil por preferencia)???
> http://dsp.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/p1011054reg.jpg



Sí es que tiene pinta de que sea un aparato "contador de pasos" pero no se me ocurre un nombre mejor en español pa denominarlo, pero en las instrucciones, hace referencia a un "step counter", con lo cual podría ser que "strike" fuera un sinónimo, pero no sé


----------



## Borderer

MCGF said:
			
		

> Luego en el dibujo pone "stride" que podría ser la "zancada", porque por lo visto también tiene un medidor de pasos.


 
Pues debe de ser un error tipográfico en el texto, y sería stride length
http://www.heartratemonitor.co.uk/pedometers.html

the user enters their stride length so the pedometer can calculate the number of steps accurately.
ie. the distance you cover with one step / stride: el paso


----------



## fenixpollo

Después de ver tu texto original, MC, pienso que "strike" es como dice Borderer: un sinónimo técnico de "stride" o "step".  Yo lo traduciría como *paso*.

Saludos.


----------



## MCGF

Pues sí, al final lo tomaré como "paso" porque si no, no le veo ningún sentido al texto.

MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## aurilla

"strike" podría "fuerza de la pisada"


----------

